
Open Realtime Education. LMS/MOOC Platform Based on React, Firebase and Slack - NicoJuicy
https://github.com/theonapps/hypatia
======
NicoJuicy
Demo:
[https://hypatia-8d923.firebaseapp.com/](https://hypatia-8d923.firebaseapp.com/)

